
Can a Supercomputing Algorithm Kill Gerrymandering? - denzil_correa
https://www.top500.org/news/can-a-supercomputing-algorithm-kill-gerrymanding/
======
titanfall
Maybe it can or maybe not it doesn't matter really. The point the people who
are arranging gerrymandering are the same people who are gaining profit from
it ... and the same who are constituting the law.

